# Toilet leaking air sound



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

can you be more specific?


----------



## AngeloUCF (Dec 30, 2007)

Sure, but I don't know what else you need to know :confused1:

It sounds like an air leak coming from the tank and does not stop, it's constant. I don't know where to start looking for issues.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

is it spraying water from fill valve that youre hearing? is it a ballcock or a fluidmaster valve?


----------



## AngeloUCF (Dec 30, 2007)

It's a fluidmaster 400A. I don't see any water spraying from anywhere. The sound does go away when I push the "float cup" down but of course because the water starts to flow. I'm not sure if I called it correctly, it's the larger cylindrical black piece in the below picture


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

plummen said:


> is it spraying water from fill valve that youre hearing? is it a ballcock or a fluidmaster valve?


One of my toilets does spray water from the fill valve during fill after a flush.

With the toilet tank lid design, no water has leaked out and the toilet fills and works normally otherwise. 

Thoughts?

Also, do you have a bias against fluidmaster valves?


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

i love fluidmasters myself,easy to work on.sometimes you get some crud stuck in the little diaphragm under top cap. 
1.shut water off to toilet
2.pry the plastic cap off fluid master,usually just pry out on front corners then pull backon cap till it comes off.
3.the little plastic piece underneath that lever connects to turns counter clockwise to come off,pull up on the little locking taps till they clear then twist.
4.pull the little black rubber out and clean it
5.reverse for assembly.MAKE SURE THE TABS ON THE WHITE PLASTIC PIECE LOCK IN WHEN YOU REINSTALL
6.hold your hand over top of cap when you turn water back on in case tabs didnt catch,ive learned this the hard way! :laughing:


----------



## willowgirl (Dec 26, 2009)

Hum, I would try 2 things myself that would be quick and you don't to take anything apart. 
You said you just changed the flapper, if it wasn't doing it before, it may not be sitting right to make it seal. which would keep like a slow run and there would be air pulled some. Just either unhook the chain and push the flap down tight. ( I saw a plumber put dish soap once and that fixed the problem, helped it slid into place or something i guess ) (There are different flaps for different toilets. ) 
Or the pull rod/ or pull rod spring isn't moving up enough to stop the water flow. My toilets are a little different, but if you lift it easily ( if not lift, lower ) you will probably here the water stop. The ones I have a screw on top you adjust it. Or maybe it just a little rusted.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm with "plummen" on this one. Those are reliable units, but one very small piece of grit under the diaphragm will cause a very small leak which may be what you hear. Follow his instructions and I'll bet this will help. Thanks, David


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Make sure water level in tank is no higher than the black line on the overflow tube. If so, it will continue to allow water in and that may be the sound you are hearing. To adjust, you adjust the black float with the spring clip so it is lower on the tower.


----------



## AngeloUCF (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I'll try that plummen.


----------



## Dianekh2015 (Jul 9, 2015)

*Plumbing issue*

I have a commode that is flushing fine. I turned off the shut off valve. Flush. It didn't drain completely then refills to the brim of the big tube in middle and then sounds as if air is coming out continually. What do I need to do? I have to repair myself. No money!! Thanks


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Dianekh2015 said:


> I have a commode that is flushing fine. I turned off the shut off valve. Flush. It didn't drain completely then refills to the brim of the big tube in middle and then sounds as if air is coming out continually. What do I need to do? I have to repair myself. No money!! Thanks


If you shut off the supply valve and the toilet still fills, then you need to replace the supply valve.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Dianekh2015 said:


> I have a commode that is flushing fine. I turned off the shut off valve. Flush. It didn't drain completely then refills to the brim of the big tube in middle and then sounds as if air is coming out continually. What do I need to do? I have to repair myself. No money!! Thanks


Original thread is over 5 years old. Start a new thread of your own for better results. :yes:


----------



## Dianekh2015 (Jul 9, 2015)

*Air sound from commode*

Had a plumber out today. He said the sound was from my pressure relief value. He replaced it. Now 5 hrs later the sound of air coming from my commode is still present. What do I need to check for now? He is coming back tomorrow after I called him and told him it isn't fixed. Help! Thanks


----------

